# Kenmore Refrig. Temp. ?



## kourso (Jul 6, 2006)

My refrigerator doesn't seem to be cooling properly. I have checked the temp., the lowest temp it can reach is 40-41 degrees. I have had to decrease the freezer setting to help the refrig. get to that temp. The freezer is reaching 0 degrees.
I have cleaned the condensor coils under the refrig. and it really didn't help.
What else is possible to get the refrigerator temps. lower ?
The refrig. is about 12 yr. old and otherwise fine except the icemaker is real slow.
Can any freon be added to this refrig. ???? If so, how do you do it and what kind of freon is it ??
Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Those temps are really not bad. Especially if you keep ice cream in the freezer. Make sure there is nothing blocking the vent where the air is transferred from the freezer to the fresh food compartment. When adjusting temps give it about 24 hrs to stabalize

One suggestion is to take a dollar bill and place between the door seal and the cabinet at. Close the door and pull on the bill. There should be a slight drag whereever you place the bill *all the way around the seal*.

P.S. You may want to adjust it to 10 degrees for the freezer and around 40 for the fresh food compartment. You may be getting a little ice buildup in the tube supplying the icemaker.


----------

